# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  K-Lite Mega Codec Pack

## riopti

K-Lite Mega Codec Pack 5.0.5.0
Язык интерфейса: Английский 
Платформа: Windows 2000, XP, 2003, Vista 
Описание: K-Lite Codec Pack - универсальный сборник, который пригодится всем, кто смотрит фильмы в форматах DivX/XviD. В состав сборника вошло множество различных кодеков, фильтров DirectShow и различных вспомогательных инструментов. 
Установите K-Lite Codec Pack и вы забудете о проблемах с воспроизведением аудио и видео файлов любых форматов, как самых популярных так и редко встречающихся. 
http://letitbit.net/download/8528.f8...e.ru_.rar.html

----------


## riopti

K-Lite_Codec_Pack_5.2.0_Full.rar
Windows all   12 мб
http://letitbit.net/download/1747.ba..._Full.rar.html
http://turbo.to/6rg3oghmmtwu.html
http://ilr.ifolder.ru/14663163

----------


## gradskiy

Скачать K-Lite Codec Pack 5.4.4 - full

Платформа : все!

Пакет видео и аудио кодеков. Если вы постоянно смотрите видео в разных, в том числе и мало распространенных форматах, то этот пакет для вас, в нем есть все необходимое для качественного просмотра видео.

----------


## tancja

K-Lite Codec Pack Full 5.8.0

*Операционная система:* Windows XP, Windows Vista, Windows 7
*Год:* 2010
*Лекарство:* Не требуется
*Язык (интерфейса):* Английский
*Размер:* 14.87 MB

*Описание:* Вышел апдейт K-Lite Codec Pack Full 5.8.0 - полюбившийся всем набор мультимедийных кодеков и инструментов, который позволить воспроизводить любое аудио и видео, от самого популярного до самого редкого формата.
K-Lite Codec Pack 5.8.0 - набор кодеков и инструментов для проигрывания аудио и видео практически любых форматов. Включает в себя DivX Pro, DivX  MPEG-4 Low and Fast motion, XviD (Koepi's), Microsoft MPEG-4, Fraunhofer MPEG-2 A/V, MP3 audio, DivX WMA Audio, Ogg Vorbis audio, AC3 audio, DivX Anti-Freeze и другие.

turbo.to
 Depositfiles.com

----------


## Wi-Fi

*K-Lite Codec Pack Beta 5.8.9 Full*



K-Lite Codec Pack Beta 5.8.9 - Новая версия K-Lite Codec Pack - полюбившийся всем набор мультимедийных кодеков и инструментов, который позволяет вопроизводить любое аудио и видео, от самого популярного до самого редкого формата.

*K-Lite Codec Pack Full* - набор кодеков и инструментов для проигрывания аудио и видео практически любых форматов. Включает в себя DivX Pro, DivX, MPEG-4 Low and Fast motion, XviD, Microsoft MPEG-4, Fraunhofer MPEG-2 A/V, MP3 audio, DivX WMA Audio, Ogg Vorbis audio, AC3 audio, DivX Anti-Freeze и другие.

Содержит некоторые ACM и VFW кодеки для аудио и видео кодирования. Поддерживает несколько дополнительных lossless аудио-формата Содержит дополнительные DirectShow фильтры. 
Содержит несколько удобных инструментов таких как GraphStudio.


*Лицензия:*  FreeWare - Бесплатная
*ОС:* Win2000,WinXP,Win2003,WinVista , Windows 7
*Автор:* KL Software
*Дата выпуска:* 05.04.2010
*Размер, ОС:* 14,8 Mb

 >>> *DepositFiles*

----------


## SolarScream

На официальной страничке уже есть версия 6.4.0.
64-битный пакет кодеков обновился до версии 3.9.0.

----------


## ESKD

*K Lite Mega Codec Pack v7.1.2 Silent Installation*

Homepage: http://www.codecguide.com/

*Скрытый текст*http://hotfile.com/dl/114408684/e522...7.1.2.zip.html
http://www.filesonic.com/file/663179261

----------

